# Clé bootable sur Mac 10.6 touche option sans réponse



## ChristelleLC (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai hérité d'un Macbook de 2009 en Mac OS X 10.6
Depuis un an je l'utilise en appoint car j'ai un autre portable Toshiba que j'ai rafraîchi avec Ubuntu et qui fait le gros du taf.
Le Mac ne se met plus à jour naturellement depuis un bon bout de temps, mais depuis 2/3 mois c'est la cata. Les sites sont illisibles... 
Bref un mois que je galère en dilettante pour installer Ubuntu sur ce Mac mais impossible j'ai essayé beaucoup de méthode
plusieurs clé usb
les paramétrer en clé bootable par Unetbootin (à partir du Toshiba, car plus d'installation possible sur le Mac, trop vieux)
faire une clé par le terminal du Mac
au début je voyais seulement le DD pour le démarrage en appuyant sur Alt
et maintenant il n'y même plus de choix.pour le démarrage
J'aimerais trouver de l'aide pour sauver ce fichu Mac, parce qu'a force il devient inutilisable et pourtant il est opérationnel. Juste une OS trop vieille qui n'est plus compatible avec rien
J'ai aussi cherché de l'aide auprès des forums Ubunut mais RAS. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## ericse (21 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
2009 ce n'est pas si vieux, j'en ai un qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Mojave, qui est toujours supporté par Apple.
Explique nous un peu plus quels problèmes tu as pour le mettre à jour, et de quel modèle exact il s'agit.


----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)

Bonjour @ericse 
Merci pour ta réponse

Mon problème principal est que le monde de Mac m'est complètement inconnu. Donc ça me gène de demander de l'aide en tant que newby car expliquer des trucs à qqun qui n'a pas les bases c'est pas très excitant. Sur ce je regarde Mojave, comment l'installer, sur les pages internet ça a l'air simple. Suffit d'aller sur App Store
Et voilà ce que ça me donne : 





j'y vois pas grand chose d'utilisable. La dernière mise à jour de l'App Store est de 2013...

Donc mon Mac : 
Mas OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Darwin 10.8.0
2.26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

J'ai essayé d'installer Catalina, en suivant la procédure ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT211683
mais ça plante. J'ai un message d'erreur au bout de plusieurs heures. Je me suis dit t'es trop gourmande, on va monter doucement je tente Yosemite. Même topo.
Bref et pour Ubuntu pareil

Bref je suis dans une impasse, sans plan ^ ^

En même temps, je n'ai pas envie de mettre de l'argent dans cette machine, et c'est aussi pour cela que je voulais passer sur du libre, d'autant que j'y suis bien plus à l'aise.


----------



## ericse (22 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour donner le modèle exact de Mac, il faut regarder la fenêtre A propos de ce Mac :



Ici le modèle c'est *Macbook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2015)*
La quantité de mémoire est utile aussi.

Avec ça on pourra voir quelle version de macOS serait la plus interressante à installer sur ta machine.


----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)

Précision,
comme je n'arrive pas à aller sur l'app store,
quand je passe par une image .dmg téléchargée, 
j'ai "impossible d'ouvrir les images disques suivantes" "image corrompue"


----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)




----------



## baron (22 Mai 2021)

Avec 2 Go de RAM, je n'essaierais pas de passer à une version supérieure de Mac OSX. 
L'option Ubuntu est préférable si tu veux un OS plus récent. 

(Pour info, je fonctionne encore très bien avec Snow Leopard, à l'exception des sites de l'administration ou des banques ainsi que certains sites de streaming…)


----------



## ericse (22 Mai 2021)

2 Go ce n'est pas beaucoup... Et en plus cette version de macOS n'indique pas le modèle de Mac !
Tu peux essayer de le retrouver à partir du n° de série ici : https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/


----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)

Merci pour retour,
oui il est vieux et pas puissant !
Très bien donc on revient à ma première idée
Ubuntu light j'installe ça comment quand une clé bootable n'est pas reconnue et que le menu de démarrage ALT ne s'ouvre pas ?


----------



## ericse (22 Mai 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> oui il est vieux et pas puissant !


Pas d'accord, du moins tant que l'on ne connait pas le modèle exact de ton Macbook 2009   
Tu peux essayer de le retrouver à partir du n° de série ici : https://checkcoverage.apple.com/fr/fr/


----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)




----------



## ChristelleLC (22 Mai 2021)

Bon j'ai trouvé ici



			Apple - Support - Technical Specifications
		


MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009) - Technical Specifications​Size and weight​Height:1.08 inches (2.74 cm)Width:13.00 inches (33.03 cm)Depth:9.12 inches (23.17 cm)Weight:4.7 pounds (2.13 kg)1

Processor and memory​
2.26GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 3MB on-chip shared L2 cache running 1:1 with processor speed
1066MHz frontside bus
2GB (two 1GB SO-DIMMs) of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM; two SO-DIMM slots support up to 4GB
Communications​Built-in AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi wireless networking2 (based on IEEE 802.11n specification); IEEE 802.11a/b/g compatible
Built-in Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR (Enhanced Data Rate)
Built-in 10/100/1000BASE-T Gigabit Ethernet (RJ-45 connector)
Environmental Status Report​MacBook is designed with the following features to reduce its environmental impact:

BFR-free
PVC-free system
Mercury-free
Arsenic-free display
Recyclable polycarbonate enclosure
20% smaller packaging
Meets ENERGY STAR Version 5.0 requirements
Rated EPEAT Gold
Acoustic Performance​DECLARED NOISE EMISSIONS in accordance with ISO 9296

 *Sound Power Level
LWAd (B)
1 B = 10 dB**Sound Pressure Level
Operator Position
LpAm (dB)**Idle*2.613*Hard drive accessing*2.614*CD drive accessing*3.328

LWAd is the statistical upper-limit A-weighted sound power level (rounded to the nearest 0.1 B).
LpAm is the mean A-weighted sound pressure level measured at the operator position (rounded to the nearest dB).
1 B (bel) = 10 dB (decibel).
Display​13.3-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit glossy widescreen display with support for millions of colors
*Supported resolutions:* 1280 by 800 (native), 1152 by 720, 1024 by 768, 1024 by 640, 800 by 600, 800 by 500, 720 by 480, and 640 by 480 pixels at 16:10 aspect ratio; 1024 by 768, 800 by 600, and 640 by 480 pixels at 4:3 aspect ratio; 720 by 480 pixels at 3:2 aspect ratio
Graphics and video support​NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics processor with 256MB of DDR3 SDRAM shared with main memory3
Extended desktop and video mirroring: Simultaneously supports full native resolution on the built-in display and up to 2560 by 1600 pixels on an external display, both at millions of colors
Built-in iSight camera
Mini DisplayPort
*Video output options
DVI output* using Mini DisplayPort to DVI Adapter
*VGA output* using Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter
*Dual-link DVI output* using Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter supports 30-inch Apple Cinema HD Display (optional)
Input​
Built-in full-size keyboard with 78 (U.S.) or 79 (ISO) keys, including 12 function keys and 4 arrow keys (inverted “T” arrangement)
Multi-Touch trackpad for precise cursor control; supports two-finger scrolling, pinch, rotate, swipe, three-finger swipe, four-finger swipe, tap, double-tap, and drag capabilities
Audio​
Built-in stereo speakers
Built-in omnidirectional microphone
Combined optical digital output/headphone out (user-selectable analog audio line in)
Supports Apple Stereo Headset with microphone
Connections and expansion​
MagSafe power port
Gigabit Ethernet port
Mini DisplayPort
Two USB 2.0 ports (up to 480 Mbps)
Audio in/out
Kensington lock slot
Storage​
250GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA hard disk drive; optional 320GB or 500GB 5400-rpm drive4
8x slot-loading SuperDrive (DVD±R DL/DVD±RW/
CD-RW)
Maximum write: 8x DVD-R, DVD+R; 4x DVD-R DL (double layer), DVD+R DL (double layer), DVD-RW, DVD+RW; 24x CD-R; 10x CD-RW
Maximum read: 8x DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-ROM; 6x DVD-ROM (double layer DVD-9), DVD-R DL (double layer), DVD+R DL (double layer), DVD-RW, and DVD+RW; 24x CD
Battery and power5​Built-in 60-watt-hour lithium-polymer battery
60W MagSafe Power Adapter with cable management system
MagSafe power port
Electrical and operating requirements​
Line voltage: 100V to 240V AC
Frequency: 50Hz to 60Hz
Operating temperature: 50° to 95° F (10° to 35° C)
Storage temperature: -13° to 113° F (-24° to 45° C)
Relative humidity: 0% to 90% noncondensing
Maximum operating altitude: 10,000 feet
Maximum storage altitude: 15,000 feet
Maximum shipping altitude: 35,000 feet
Installed software​
Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard (includes Time Machine, Quick Look, Spaces, Spotlight, Dashboard, Mail, iChat, Safari, Address Book, QuickTime, iCal, DVD Player, Photo Booth, Front Row, Xcode Developer Tools)
iLife ’09 (includes iPhoto, iMovie, GarageBand, iWeb, iDVD)
What’s in the box​
MacBook
60W MagSafe Power Adapter, AC wall plug, and power cord
Install/restore DVDs
Printed and electronic documentation
Options​*Time Capsule*
Time Capsule is a full-featured AirPort Extreme base station with a built-in hard drive. Back up wirelessly and create a Wi-Fi network with one device.

1TB or 2TB Serial ATA server-grade hard disk drive
802.11n Wi-Fi
USB port for connecting a printer or external hard drive
*Configure to order*

320GB (5400-rpm) hard drive
500GB (5400-rpm) hard drive
Up to 4GB of 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM
Apple Mini DisplayPort to DVI Adapter
Apple Mini DisplayPort to VGA Adapter
Apple Mini DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter
MagSafe Airline Adapter
AppleCare Protection Plan
Aperture
Final Cut Express
Logic Express
iWork ’09
*Accessories*

Apple LED Cinema Display
AirPort Extreme Base Station
AirPort Express Base Station
Apple Wireless Keyboard
Apple Magic Mouse
Apple Keyboard


----------



## ericse (22 Mai 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> MacBook (13-inch, Late 2009)


Le même que le mien, qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Mojave.
Bon, j'y ai quand même mis 8 Go de Ram et un SSD, et Mojave est une version patchée pour forcer l'installation, mais ça marche.
Donc non, ce n'est pas une vieillerie, c'est juste un mac un peu ancien et surtout sous équipé.


----------



## ChristelleLC (23 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Le même que le mien, qui fonctionne parfaitement avec Mojave.
> Bon, j'y ai quand même mis 8 Go de Ram et un SSD, et Mojave est une version patchée pour forcer l'installation, mais ça marche.
> Donc non, ce n'est pas une vieillerie, c'est juste un mac un peu ancien et surtout sous équipé.


Bonjour,
ok mais je tourne un peu sur les sites de ventes, j'ai l'impression que ça va tourner autour de 150 € cette affaire ?
et ensuite le Mojave c'est une version gratuite ?


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2021)

Si tu veux installer un Linux, avec ce modèle le plus simple  (si ton lecteur fonctionne) c'est de graver un CD.
Plus 2 barrettes de 2Go d'occaze et ça ne te coûtera presque rien…


----------



## ChristelleLC (23 Mai 2021)

Invité a dit:


> Si tu veux installer un Linux, avec ce modèle le plus simple  (si ton lecteur fonctionne) c'est de graver un CD.
> Plus 2 barrettes de 2Go d'occaze et ça ne te coûtera presque rien…


C'était mon idée mais vu que je n'arrive pas à faire marcher la touche option pour choisir le lecteur de démarrage, je me demande comment je vais démarrer sur le lecteur CD... Mon lecteur graveur fonctionne lui.
Ensuite j'aimerais avoir un site sûr pour faire ce cd de démarrage.Et pour le matériel d'occas je suis pas assez dans le réseau pour savoir où trouver ça sans me faire avoir.


----------



## ericse (23 Mai 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ok mais je tourne un peu sur les sites de ventes, j'ai l'impression que ça va tourner autour de 150 € cette affaire ?
> et ensuite le Mojave c'est une version gratuite ?


70€ neuf, High Sierra ou Mojave sont gratuit :


Par contre il faut d'abord régler le problème de touche Alt au démarrage...


----------



## Invité (24 Mai 2021)

Pour le boot sur CD, la touche "c" dès le gong


----------



## Locke (24 Mai 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> j'installe ça comment quand une clé bootable n'est pas reconnue et que le menu de démarrage ALT ne s'ouvre pas ?


Il n'y a pas de menu de démarrage, la touche *alt* est fonctionnelle lorsque celle-ci reconnaît un support de type clé ou disque dur USB qui contient, soit un clone, soit une préparation d'une installation d'une version d'OS X ou de macOS. Généralement et sans logiciel, on doit suivre le protocole officiel de chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372 ...pour en faire la réalisation.

Dans ton cas de figure et déjà mentionné en réponse        #13      tu pourrais très bien installer macOS Mojave, mais en utilisant un patch. Il y a différentes versions... http://dosdude1.com/software.html ...mais le plus approprié serait bien macOS Mojave... http://dosdude1.com/mojave/ ...en vérifiant les conditions demandées. Mais attention, n'essaye même pas avec 2 Go de mémoire sous peine d'être à la ramasse pour la moindre utilisation. Augmenter la mémoire et y adjoindre un SSD, ne va pas te ruiner.

Ce MBP de 2009 est vraiment très vieux et tu n'auras pas mieux que macOS Mojave. Comme mentionné en réponse        #18      , pour démarrer depuis un DVD, au démarrage il faut maintenir la touche C et patienter pour voir apparaître le menu d'installation.


----------



## ChristelleLC (31 Mai 2021)

@ericse 
@Locke 
J'ai changé les barrettes de Ram pour passer à 8 Mo
j'ai changé le DD pour un SSD, je l'ai installé.
j'ai téléchargé le patch Mojave et ai préparé la clé USB.
Tout parait fonctionner, Mojave s'installe.
Mais quand ça redémarre j'ai un beau panneau gris interdit.
Quand je redémarre avec Alt, apparaissent mon DD, un disque de récupération (?), et la clé USB.
Du coup je peux aller sur l'OS sur la clé. Mais pas d'OS qui fonctionne sur le Mac.

Que se passe-t-il ? Que dois-je faire ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ericse (31 Mai 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> Que se passe-t-il ? Que dois-je faire ?


Je pense que tu n'as pas fait un test avec High Sierra avant d'installer Mojave Patché ?

Si c'est ça, il faut bien suivre le (long) mode d'emploi du Patch, en particulier : "Important Note: If you have a machine that supports High Sierra natively, you MUST ensure you have the latest version of the system's BootROM installed"


----------



## baron (1 Juin 2021)

D'autre part, il me semble (je n'ai pas tout relu) qu'après avoir installé Mojave, tu dois appliquer le patch en redémarrant sur la clé.


----------



## ChristelleLC (1 Juin 2021)

baron a dit:


> D'autre part, il me semble (je n'ai pas tout relu) qu'après avoir installé Mojave, tu dois appliquer le patch en redémarrant sur la clé.


Désolée, je ne sais pas faire cette manip, est-ce que tu peux m'en dire plus ou me donner un tuto bien expliqué stp
je redémarre sur la clé je vais même sur safari avec mais appliquer le patch je ne sais pas comment cela se fait


----------



## ericse (1 Juin 2021)

ChristelleLC a dit:


> Désolée, je ne sais pas faire cette manip, est-ce que tu peux m'en dire plus ou me donner un tuto bien expliqué stp
> je redémarre sur la clé je vais même sur safari avec mais appliquer le patch je ne sais pas comment cela se fait


Ce sont les étapes 8 à 11 du tuto de l'auteur : http://dosdude1.com/mojave/#instructions


----------



## baron (1 Juin 2021)

Ayant redémarré sur ta clé, tu vas dans le menu Utiliies > macOS Post Install.
Tu désignes le modèle de ton Mac.
Tu sélectionnes le volume sur lequel tu viens d'installer Mojave et tu cliques sur Patch.
Tu redémarres (sur ton volume patché) et tu patientes. 

Détails et images :
• http://dosdude1.com/mojave/


----------



## ChristelleLC (1 Juin 2021)

J'ai trouvé ça à marcher mais je ne peux pas faire la configuration, mon clavier ne fonctionne pas à présent.
J'ai essayé tous les types de claviers "français" et le abc -azerty. Rien ne marche. 
J'ai essayé d'aller plus loin, de passer l'étape mdp wifi mais rien. 
J'ai redémarré aussi, toujours pareil

Idée ? Je tente de rebooter avec le "force cache rebuilt" comme dit dans la notice. Si j'y arrive...



baron a dit:


> Ayant redémarré sur ta clé, tu vas dans le menu Utiliies > macOS Post Install.
> Tu désignes le modèle de ton Mac.
> Tu sélectionnes le volume sur lequel tu viens d'installer Mojave et tu cliques sur Patch.
> Tu redémarres (sur ton volume patché) et tu patientes.
> ...


----------



## ChristelleLC (1 Juin 2021)

C'est en rebootant et en cochant "rebuilt caches" j'ai retrouvé le clavier

C'est bon. Merci pour votre aide et tout ce que vous faites

Je reviens ici si besoin voire si je veux passer à Ubuntu au moment au ce sera trop lourd


----------

